
Show HN: Carbon Interface – An API to calculate carbon emissions - bvlaar
https://www.carboninterface.com
======
bvlaar
Hello HN!

I made Carbon Interface to support the development of other fun project's I've
been working on that require c02 estimates for common emitting activities. I
decided to turn this into a service because other people in the industry asked
to use this API for their projects.

Excited to hear your feedback and answer any questions!

